# C-section question



## Cleo (May 19, 2014)

Hi,
My little boy is now 7 weeks old and the area directly above the c section incision is still numb ?!? Not sure if that's normal ? ( I needed a general anaesthetic) We have our mum and baby GP appointment on 27 may so I'll ask then but wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this ? 
Thanks xx


----------



## trophywench (May 19, 2014)

Now, I've never had a Caesarean but I did have a hysterectomy (same, but less skin LOL) (and they hopefully didn't have to get something quite as large out of the aperture)  and above it was dead as a dodo for months and months, then gradually the feeling returned.

I'd say it was nearly 12 months.  And I healed very well indeed, as far as soft tissue was concerned.

It's really weird cos now about 25 years later, the scar is a lot more evident than it was.  I spose it's like folding paper, the more you fold it on the same line, the messier it looks!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (May 19, 2014)

Hi Cleo I had a C section last year with my first child. I'm sure all women heal differently but it is quite common to have a little numbness around the scar possibly even permanantly. Mines still a tad numb after 15 months! But it doesnt give me any bother. Any concerns though ask your nurse & consultant for their opinion. All the best


----------



## Redkite (May 19, 2014)

Hi Cleo, no advice on the c-section scar, but just wondered how you and your little boy are getting on?


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Cleo, no advice on the c-section scar, but just wondered how you and your little boy are getting on?



Me too! How's it going? How's your dbs behaving?!


----------



## StephM31 (May 20, 2014)

Hi 
It's 6 months since my c section and I am still experiencing numbness around the scar and lower abdomen so sounds normal to me. I'm pretty sure it was one of the 'complications' explained before the op and don't think it's anything to be worried about.
Hope you are enjoying your bundle of joy!


----------



## Cleo (May 20, 2014)

Thanks redkite and Bloden - very nice of you to ask! 

Motherhood .... Wow ! What can I say ?!.  It's the most amazing role ever, nothing can prepare you for it - I seriously think its the hardest job and sadly probably the most undermined job as well ! 

Isaac is doing really well and he's changing so much each day.  His personality and "quirky" mannerisms are developing every day and its really wonderful to see those changes and learn to interpret his cues.  Of course there are times (ESP when he won't settle !!) when it's really frustrating but you just have to "roll with it" and remember that he's only little and if he's crying or being fussy then it's because he has no other way of communicating ! .  Besides, I really believe that for every frustrating moment you get a million happy ones so there's no doubt that the benefits outweigh the negatives ! 

I've also learnt to do loads of things with one hand (woohoo!) and super fast like emptying the dishwasher, putting a load of laundry on etc (I know - my life is very exciting haha).  I'm actually alot more efficient with my time now because you have to identify pockets of opportunities when you can get stuff done before he wakes up again !  And then you just have to be super quick ! 

Breast feeding is going well (thank goodness).  I had to express and BF at the Beginnjng because he was so small but we've been exclusively breast feeding since around week 4 so that's all good - and can I just say that breast feeding is SO much easier than expressing !! 

In terms of the D - well after spending 8 months on pre pregnancy planning plus 9 months of pregnancy counting every single carb, doing corrections, treating hypos, testing 10 - 14 times daily I now have to unlearn all of that as the drs have said that its fine to "run a bit high as its more important to avoid hypos ".  ?!?!?! This has actually been really hard as I worked on maintaining tight control for so long ! Bg control is also affected by breast feeding so my ratios are really low now and musli bars have been a life saver as they have worked well in terms of keeping hypos at bay.  I also tend to take my quick acting injections after I've eaten if I'm on my own with him - just in case I get delayed with eating ...

Sorry have probably gone on for a bit too long  
But in summary : best role ever - I don't think you'll ever know how much love a parent has for their child until you become a parent yourself !! And I would most definitely go through type 1 and pregnancy again given that this is the reward you get at the end !!  

Xx


----------



## Cleo (May 20, 2014)

Many thanks TW, chatty girl and Steph for your comments - makes sense ! 
X


----------



## Redkite (May 20, 2014)

Lovely to hear your news Cleo, and how much you're enjoying life with little Isaac - I agree with you, there's nothing better in the world!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (May 20, 2014)

So lovely to hear all is going well. It is so life changing isnt it! and hard but wonderful!  Enjoy every minute they grow so fast x


----------



## AlisonF (May 20, 2014)

Great to hear things are going well. 13 months on my numbness is fading but its still there a bit.


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2014)

What a fab post! So glad to hear you're enjoying your new role, and that the little one's thriving.


----------



## LiseBrown (May 22, 2014)

Hi Cleo, 

I know you have had some replies now, but thought I would add mine too. 

I have had 4 C-sections (5th will be in 13ish weeks!) and have an area of permanent numbness. Sometimes the nerves that have been cut through during the procedure will never heal. Obviously as I have had 4, this is more likely with me, but I was still numb after my first baby 18 months later when I had my 2nd. 

X


----------

